# 2-spaltiger Content in Joomla 3



## Maximus (17. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,
ich stehe gerade vor einem kleinen Problem.
Ich habe mir ein - bisher auch gut funktionierendes - Template für eine Joomla3-Seite erstellt.
Nun möchte ich, dass die Beiträge im Content nicht im einspalten- sondern im zweispalten-Layout angezeigt werden.

Im Backend habe ich dafür die notwendigen Einstellungen vorgenommen (siehe Screenshot in Anlage).
Ich habe aber keine Ahnung, welche Änderungen ich noch weiter vornehmen muss. Kann mir da bitte jemand einen Tip geben?

Hier noch der Code mit der ich den Content einbinde:


```
<div class="row">             
  <div class="col col-md-6">                 
    <?php if(!empty($app->getMessageQuene)) : ?>                     
    <jdoc:include type="message" />                                      
    <?php endif ?>                 
    <jdoc:include type="component" />             
  </div>         
</div>
```

Wenn ich _col col-md6_ auf _col col-md-12_ ändere wird jeder Beitrag untereinander angezeigt und nicht nebeneienander.

Danke für eure Hilfe

gruß
Maxi


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (17. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,
wenn du in deinem Backend die Spalteneinstellst solltest du in deinem Template die Grid-Klassen von Hand   vergeben. Da müsste irgend ein PHP-Code aufgerufen werden.
Wenn du die Klassen aber von Hand vergibst dann ist ein col-md-6 die hälfte vom Ganzen (col-md-12).

Vielleicht solltest du dir mal das Gridsystem auf http://www.getbootstrap.com anschauen. Da sind alle Klassen erklärt.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Maximus (17. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Jan-Frederik,

das BS-Grid-System ist mir bekannt. 
Ich hatte auch ursprünglich ein COL COL-MD-12 da stehen (und auch jetzt da wieder stehen).
Dann zieht die Seite aber jeden einzelnen Beitrag auf die komplette Breite.
Das ist mein Problem.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (17. Oktober 2013)

HI,
ja das ist auch richtig so. Das Bootstrap Grid-System besteht von Hause aus, aus 12 Spalten.
Wenn col-md-12 da steht dann ist die Spalte 100% breit. Wenn du zwei nebeneinander stehen haben möchtest müssen beide col-md-6 haben.

Grüße


----------

